# Healing process



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone, i am just asking for a bit of advice.

This has nothing to do with my piranhas, mine are all still doing fine!

My friend has 3 piranhas all about 3 inches. One of them is obviousely the runt and seems to have been picked off!

He has lost all of his tail and a little bit of back (well a chunk) to be precise.

I have him in my spare tank with my green terror 4" and he seems to be heeling up fine, and is eating and swimming.

What i need to no is what is his chance of survival?
Can he grow another tail?

The green terror wont cause him a problem will it??

Sorry there is no pics but i am certain he will survive but i assume he will not be able to grow a new tail!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Will grow back. The cichlid may be a problem especially bcuz the piranha is vastly slower noe with his caudal.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The tail will grow back. No worries. Just make sure the Green Terror is not causing any additional stress.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Did it go to the meat? If its just the fin, it'll come back. If they got into the meat the fin comes out of, probably not.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I believe there is a certain point at which regeneration stops...i cant remember how far in from the fin that point is.

A lot of times the tail and fin will grow back in but will come back in deformed...this happened to one or two pygos that i've had.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

The first red i ever had(beebop) was eaten by his smaller brother(rocksteady whom i still have)

But it was a slow process of beebop losing his tail and a bit of meat. Me separating the tank, the tail beginning to grow back, beebop crossing eggcrate, me finding head inside tank.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

i have had that problem and i let him heal up, no marks after healing then put him back with the group and everything was fine. best of luck


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

if the whole tail is gone and then some (bite out of the meat) chances are it will not grow back. I've had a couple fish that it happened to so I hospitalized them and after a couple months, no new growth. He went back in w/ the rest of the pack and was gone within 2 hours. Just the nature of the beasts.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

it depends, i have a con who thought it would be cool to bust into my rhoms "area" on the other side of the devider... this is him almost 6 months later....










hes got the old school caddy tail fins


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

your best bet is to keep it alone, the gt will only stress it out. treat it with melafix and keep the temp high. best of luck


----------

